# KUBikes 16 Schutzblech



## L4R5 (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Sohn ist seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines KUBikes 16.
Da es auch mal schlechtes Fahrradfahrwetter gibt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Steckschlutzblechen, welche schnell an und  abgebaut werden können. Natürlich kenne ich die Hebie Taipan 16, welche KUBikes auch selber anbietet. Aber gibt es auch noch Alternativen?
Als Reifen sind die Schwalbe Black Jack in 16x1,90 drauf. welche laut KUBikes Webseite nicht mit den Hebie Schutzblechen passen, aber ich habe bereits auf einem Bild in genau der Kombi montiert gesehen. Auch die maximalen Reifenbreite von 55mm (laut Hebie Seite) sollte mit den Black Jack Reifen passen. Habe da so grob 50mm gemessen.
Also, wer coole Schutzblech Alternativen hat, immer her damit.

Lars


----------



## KIV (23. Mai 2018)

Moin Lars,
wie wäre es mit dem hier: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/Riesel-Schutzblech-Set
Am 20“er von meinem Neffen will ich das demnächst verbauen. Wenn’s nicht passt, kann ich das zur Not noch zurechtschneiden - denke ich...
VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (23. Mai 2018)

Polisport "Mississippi Kids" sehen kuhl aus.


----------



## L4R5 (24. Mai 2018)

Danke für die ersten Alternativen.
@KIV 
Die Riesel oder andere ähnliche wie Ass Saver passen Aufgrund des Sattels nicht. Außerdem wäre der vordere Schutz immer dran. Abnehmbar ist mir und meinem Kleinen deutlich lieber.
@Heiko_Herbsleb 
Die Polisport schaue ich mir mal genauer an, hoffentlich irgendwo in echt. Die Halterung sieht leider schon ziemlich "grob" aus.


----------



## Flo_Odw. (11. Juni 2018)

Die Hebies fand ich für das 16“ echt schlecht. Hinten passt es quasi nicht. Man kann sich zwischen „zu tief montiert“ und „zu hoch montiert“ entscheiden. Entweder schleift es auf der Originalbereifung oder es klemmt an der V-Bremse. Habe viel mit dem Cutter geschnitzt, dass es einigermaßen passte.


----------

